# Sig Request!



## Mirage445

Sup all?!

So I'm putting up a small contest for my favorite Renato Laranja Sig!

500k credits to the winner. GO! :thumb02:

Make sure the sig mentions that either he's a 27 Time Mundial BJJ Champ, or something promoting the use of the GI in mma! (May want to do a youtube search so you have an idea what I'm looking for if you're not familiar with him.)


----------



## Mirage445

No love for Laranja?!

OR ME?!


----------



## Rusty

I've never heard of him but I can't make sigs either


----------



## Mirage445

Looks like I'm gonna have to go at it for myself!

Although my sigs are generally terrible...hopefully Laranja's awesomeness will overcome the odds.


----------



## limba

Mirage445 said:


> Looks like I'm gonna have to go at it for myself!
> 
> Although my sigs are generally terrible...hopefully Laranja's awesomeness will overcome the odds.


Can't even find pics with him...:confused02:

A little help maybe...and i'll stry something for ya, but next week.

I'm busy the next 4 days with work and stuff...


----------



## Mirage445

Yeah, looks like I'll have to screen cap some images from his videos, I'll have some for ya for tomorrow.


----------



## UFC_OWNS




----------



## Mirage445




----------



## Indestructibl3

lol this guy's hilarious - I remember him from the 10th planet blogs.


----------



## limba

I didn't forget about you Mirage...but i've been working hard these days and didn't get a lot of PS time.

But you're top of my list. So...just patience.


----------



## Mirage445

No worries man, thanks a bunch!


----------



## limba

Mirage445 said:


> No worries man, thanks a bunch!


So...here it is:









Best i could think of - the 10th planet jiu-jitsu logo + the brazilian flag + I found a high-res clear pic of him and i liked it.

I hope you like it.


----------



## Rauno

Throwing away the hotness in your current sig i see. 

Sig looks AMAZING limba, makes me want to rock it without even knowing the man.


----------



## limba

Rauno said:


> Throwing away the hotness in your current sig i see.
> 
> Sig looks AMAZING limba, makes me want to rock it without even knowing the man.


Thanks...

Talk to Mirage...it was his request. I don't know if he was planning on actually using it.


----------



## Rauno

limba said:


> Thanks...
> 
> Talk to Mirage...it was his request. I don't know if he was planning on actually using it.


I'm sure he is. If i'm going to wear a fighter sig, it's going to be Overeem, Mousasi or Sanchez.


----------



## Mirage445

bad ass man, thx so much!!


----------

